# It still hurts



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

I am separated 5 month now after 17 yrs of marriage. He cheated, denied and physically abused me. I don't trust him, and I don't want him back. It hurts though, and I feel sore for my two children. But I have to be strong for them. I really loved him. I found out that he lied to this new mistress about our relationship. Telling her that we were separated and going through a divorce. Part of me wants to tell her the truth and part says let it go, she will find out in time.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Legalaff said:


> I am separated 5 month now after 17 yrs of marriage. He cheated, denied and physically abused me. I don't trust him, and I don't want him back. It hurts though, and I feel sore for my two children. But I have to be strong for them. I really loved him. I found out that he lied to this new mistress about our relationship. Telling her that we were separated and going through a divorce. Part of me wants to tell her the truth and part says let it go, she will find out in time.


I am sorry you going through this. I know it is very hard.

You need to take charge of your own personal empowerment. Look into starting 180. You really need that. Stop wasting your emotions on selfish people that don't care for you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Tell her the truth. Why not?

And file for divorce.


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

He threatened to kill me if I ever contacted her. I took out a protection order. She is 24 and he is 37. I think she is fooled by what she thinks he has, ( sugar daddy).


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If he has threatened you then don't contact her. If you have a protection order then it goes both ways. Neither of you can harass each other or be around each other.

She deserves a very bad outcome from this affair. She has gone out of her way to have an affair with a married man and to destroy your marriage.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Also, remember that he is the one who is married to you. He's the one who hurt you. She has never promised you anything. 

She is not the cause of the affair. Had it not been her, he would have had an affair with someone else. 

Stop focusing on her. She is nothing. She's not work one moment of your energy.


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

Thank you


----------

